# My handmade brushless micromotors



## Denis52 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello!
I design micromotors with brushless motors.
In this thread I will show some of my works.

Medium-sized brushless micromotor.
Power 240w (1/3hp)
Max speed 10000rpm
Collet chuck ER11 (capacity 1..7mm, including inch collet)
Size Dia - 29mm, lenght - 110mm
Weight 220g

Micromotor has a very good torque and allows you to work with large burrs.
Very flexible cord, does not constrain the movement and allows to apply any methods of work.
Several prototypes were made with various enclosures.










Subtitles on


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello! Are these things made out of wood?!!


----------



## Denis52 (Oct 3, 2018)

> Hello! Are these things made out of wood?!!
> 
> - Ocelot


Micromotors made of wood?
Of course not)


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

What is this running on, 220v?


----------



## Denis52 (Oct 3, 2018)

Power supply AC 220/110V
Micromotor 8..24V
The voltage of the micromotor may be different, depending on the motor used.
I made a lot of different micromotors, gradually show them


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

very interesting - what country are you in ?
how does a person go about seeing your sales brochure,
shipping, pricing, etc.

.

.


----------



## Denis52 (Oct 3, 2018)

this is a very early work, one of the first, 3-4 years ago


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Does the motor get hot to the touch? Is this the same motor used in model race cars and drones?


----------



## Denis52 (Oct 3, 2018)

> very interesting - what country are you in ?
> - John Smith


Russia



> how does a person go about seeing your sales brochure,
> shipping, pricing, etc.
> - John Smith


I still think about it) Later)
Now just get acquainted with the machines and their capabilities)


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

> very interesting - what country are you in ?
> - John Smith
> 
> Russia
> ...


Probably runs on Linux, then.


----------



## Denis52 (Oct 3, 2018)

> Does the motor get hot to the touch? Is this the same motor used in model race cars and drones?
> 
> - MrRon


The motors heat very moderately, small ones are smaller, big ones are slightly larger, but everything is moderate.
I use motors with deep rewind, after that they have other characteristics.

























...


----------



## Denis52 (Oct 3, 2018)

> Probably runs on Linux, then.
> - lumbering_on


Why Linux?))


----------



## Denis52 (Oct 3, 2018)

By the way, the Phaser 300 is also my micromotor)
In work
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/11521


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I have two Foredom flex shaft grinders and the stiff cable has always
been my disappointment with them. they have the power and torque,
just hard to handle with the stiff cable on small projects.

your grinder seems to be a good substitute if the heat in the hand piece
is not uncomfortable and the cable is twice as flexible as the common flex shaft tools.
thanks for sharing

.

.


----------



## Denis52 (Oct 3, 2018)

Foredom is good)

Miniature brushless micromotor on base Foredom H20
35T RPM and very flex cord



















Subtitles on


----------



## RussianCurver (Mar 6, 2011)

Denis made for me a unique Micromotor TRIAD (subtitled in english)

PS. Micromotor Phaser 300 with collet chuck is produced serially. Greate machine!


----------



## Denis52 (Oct 3, 2018)

Small but powerfull micromotor "Viper" 
15000RPM
200W


















Subtitles english


----------

